# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Meralgia Paraesthetica - Artikel

## Sylvia93

> *Inleiding*
> 
> Meralgia paraesthetica, ook wel neuralgia paraesthetica genoemd, is een zenuwaandoening die wordt gekenmerkt door stoornissen in de gevoelswaarneming (paresthesie) in het gebied van de dij. De term meralgia paraesthetica is afkomstig uit het Grieks, waarin meros dij en algo pijn betekent. Een andere naam voor de aandoening is de ziekte van Roth-Bernhardt.


_(Bron: www.gezondvgz.nl)_

----------


## auau

Helse pijn! ook in rust! alsof er met een schuurponsje en een brandnetel struik op je afgestroopte vel wordt geschuurd, en het brand afschuwlijk! Het gevoel van 24 uur op een gloeiende plaat te zitten. Ik gebruik tramal, diclofenac en iets tegen zenuw pijn en niks helpt.wat voor soort beweging mag ik blijven doen? is dat nou goed of niet? hoelang duurd de genezing gemiddeld? Wanneer kan ik weer zitten op mn bil? En waarom heb ik zo extreem veel( zenuw) afwijkingen in mijn anamnese? (3 x hernia nek,carpaal tunnelsyndroom in hand en voet. ischias, rotater cuff impengment, ehlers danlos) en dus nu weer Meralgia paraesthetica.
En het is zo balen dat niemand je als ziek ziet, ik oog gezond en beweeg me normaal en praat er niet veel over. De pijn nekt me die is er altijd 24x7 elke seconde van de dag.
Weet iemand of deze combinatie van symptomen iets betekend?

----------


## zirus

Als ik de symptomen zoals ze omschreven zijn lees, dan kan ik mij niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat je immuunsysteem flink aangetast is, zodanig dat bepaalde zenuwen bij jouw, onvoldoende voeding krijgen, waardoor de beschermende en isolerende laag (myelinelaag) zich onvoldoende kan herstellen. Natuurlijk moet je je laten adviseren door een zenuwarts. Daarnaast kun je zelf veel doen met je voedingsgewoonten. Myeline is een stof die in veel opzichten lijkt op cholesterol. Als je je gezonde cholesterolnivo omhoog weet te krijgen, kan het lichaam ontstekingen en lidtekenweefselvorming beter voorkomen en bestrijden en zal je myelinelaag rond de zenuw weer herstellen voor zover dit nog mogelijk is. Alle andere genoemde aandoeningen zullen dan ook minder ongemak met zich mee brengen.
Het dieet is meer een leefwijze waarbij de ongezonde onderdelen verminderd worden en de gezonde voedingsstoffen hoofdzaak gaan worden. Het dieet of de leefwijze staat omschreven in makersdiet.nl.
Het eten van gezonde vetten en kefir, en het mijden van transvetten, oxidanten en suikers is hierin hoofdzaak. Het hielp mij in ieder geval wel.
Het carpaal tunnelsyndroom kan dan verholpen worden door strek oefeningen van de pols en vingers door ze achterover te buigen zover als mogelijk is, een paar keer per dag. Dan krijgt de carpaaltunnel in je pols meer ruimte en raken de zenuwen daarin niet beklemd. Een en ander is natuurlijk ook op internet verder te bestuderen.

----------


## A.Mels

> Helse pijn! ook in rust! alsof er met een schuurponsje en een brandnetel struik op je afgestroopte vel wordt geschuurd, en het brand afschuwlijk! Het gevoel van 24 uur op een gloeiende plaat te zitten. Ik gebruik tramal, diclofenac en iets tegen zenuw pijn en niks helpt.wat voor soort beweging mag ik blijven doen? is dat nou goed of niet? hoelang duurd de genezing gemiddeld? Wanneer kan ik weer zitten op mn bil? En waarom heb ik zo extreem veel( zenuw) afwijkingen in mijn anamnese? (3 x hernia nek,carpaal tunnelsyndroom in hand en voet. ischias, rotater cuff impengment, ehlers danlos) en dus nu weer Meralgia paraesthetica.
> En het is zo balen dat niemand je als ziek ziet, ik oog gezond en beweeg me normaal en praat er niet veel over. De pijn nekt me die is er altijd 24x7 elke seconde van de dag.
> Weet iemand of deze combinatie van symptomen iets betekend?


Hoi,
Misschien heb je een tekenbeet gehad en ben je besmet met de Borreliabacterie (ziekte van Lyme)? 
Als je bij de specialist niet verder komt, zou je Low Dose Naltrexon (LDN) kunnen proberen via een orthomoleculair arts.

sterkte,
Annette

----------

